# What are your other hobbies?



## J-Will

We all have them. I enjoy playing with my son, doing whatever it is that makes him happy, and firearms. Cleaning, shooting, buying, modifying, all that. Big fan of custom vehicles, and riding little honda 50s with street tires all over the town. 

How about you?


----------



## Vin

I like the following but not in order:

1) Scotch - yes it's a hobby. 
2) Backpacking - like real backpacking in Yosemite for 1 week and 30 miles with a 60lb pack. Screw minimalists! 
3) Shooting - I <3 gunz!
4) Jeeps - even though mine is stock. 
5) Obviously Paracording.
6) Leather Craft. I made a nice knife sheath so far, still learning the craft.
7) Wood Working - I'm pretty handy with wood tools. 
8) Android App/Rom Development - I am dabbling at the moment.


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> I like the following but not in order:
> 
> 1) Scotch - yes it's a hobby.
> 2) Backpacking - like real backpacking in Yosemite for 1 week and 30 miles with a 60lb pack. Screw minimalists!
> 3) Shooting - I <3 gunz!
> 4) Jeeps - even though mine is stock.
> 5) Obviously Paracording.
> 6) Leather Craft. I made a nice knife sheath so far, still learning the craft.
> 7) Wood Working - I'm pretty handy with wood tools.
> 8) Android App/Rom Development - I am dabbling at the moment.


I used to be addicted to hacking/rooting/dev stuff with android.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> I used to be addicted to hacking/rooting/dev stuff with android.  Fun stuff.


Yeah, it's super fun. Mostly playing with APPs right now, but the hard part is thinking of something that actually needs to be built.


----------



## MrParacord

Guns- Shooting, buying, cleaning.
Paracord- Making different items.
Money- Who doesn't like money. 
R/C-Racing (non sport), modding, learning about them.
Car audio- I like installing car audio in every car I owned.


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> Yeah, it's super fun. Mostly playing with APPs right now, but the hard part is thinking of something that actually needs to be built.


That hasn't been built already.. Tons of apps for random crap lol



MrParacord said:


> Guns- Shooting, buying, cleaning.
> Paracord- Making different items.
> Money- Who doesn't like money.
> R/C-Racing (non sport), modding, learning about them.
> Car audio- I like installing car audio in every car I owned.


 I've looked into R/C lately, and miss car audio so much it hurts. Need room for strollers and babies hate bass lol


----------



## knothere

Coin collecting all my life US coins onlyFirearms, to help protect my coins
Reloading, to have ammo for my firearms
Paracord, I like making things
My latest, vinyl cutting for signs, autos, walls, windows and logos. Anyone need anything in vinyl?


----------



## J-Will

knothere said:


> Coin collecting all my life US coins onlyFirearms, to help protect my coins
> Reloading, to have ammo for my firearms
> Paracord, I like making things
> My latest, vinyl cutting for signs, autos, walls, windows and logos.* Anyone need anything in vinyl?*


Always. Checked ebay and don't want to pay those prices though.


----------



## Sparky_D

My hobbies in no particular order;

Guns (shooting, cleaning, collecting)
Knives
Leather Crafting
Airsoft
Disc Golf
Camping/Hiking/Survival Stuff
Music in just about any form
Sci Fi movies and books
Barbecuing and general grill cooking (charcoal/lump coal only)
Avoiding social media sites


----------



## Vin

knothere said:


> Coin collecting all my life US coins onlyFirearms, to help protect my coins
> Reloading, to have ammo for my firearms
> Paracord, I like making things
> My latest, vinyl cutting for signs, autos, walls, windows and logos. Anyone need anything in vinyl?


Nice. What kind of plotter/software combo you running? Flexi-Sign was my favorite with a nice 40" Roland. I miss weeding and taping.


----------



## glock26USMC

I enjoy playing poker and weight lifting......


----------



## Southern_cordist

I'm kind of ADD with hobbies, but these are the ones that I have stuck to.

Guns (mainly shotguns, but i'm working on building a custom AR)
brewing beer
Disc Golf
Paracord obviously...


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> That hasn't been built already.. Tons of apps for random crap lol
> 
> 
> I've looked into R/C lately, and miss car audio so much it hurts. Need room for strollers and babies hate bass lol


I'm glad my daughter is getting older (2-1/2 years old) and likes music. One day I'll be able to play music while she is in the car.


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> I'm glad my daughter is getting older (2-1/2 years old) and likes music. One day I'll be able to play music while she is in the car.


 You don't play music in the car?! My boy bounces his legs and dances when country comes on lol. Not loud of course.


----------



## Apyl

Basically anything outdoors. We hunt, fish, and camp... I have a small hobby farm of chickens, ducks, and geese. Guns are a big interest here, we are lucky enough to have a back yard range of sorts. Its a big berm we shoot at with multiple spinning targets. My favorite plinking gun is my Remington 597. The kids are just as into shooting as my husband and I. My 11 yo has an old Winchester and my 6yo took over my oldest cricket when she outgrew it. My 5yo uses the cricket as well. I am the general leader to our towns 4-H club and host poultry meetings for the poultry kids on top of the regular meetings and community service. I also crochet, recycle/reuse anything I can and garden. We also adopted a trail at our local state park so keep that train cleaned and in order. Oh and I also like making things out of spent casings. My most recent item was a wind chime from 22lrs and 243 casings. 

And of course I play online when I can.


----------



## Sparky_D

Southern_cordist said:


> Disc Golf


Nice to see another chain banger on the boards...
(I didn't list it because I haven't slung plastic in 2 years, but I keep buying discs , lol)


----------



## Southern_cordist

Ya i've been playing since college when I stopped playing ultimate. I don't really play in the summer since it's so hot here in Ga, but im hoping to hit the links soon! Any good courses in WA?


----------



## Shooter

I'm an avid reader. Most of my free time is spent in book stores or online. I spend 50-70 hours a week online, most of it just reading. 

I raised chickens till a couple of weeks ago. My neighbor has 50 and they are encroaching, they also don't look healthy, so until I can discuss his breeding techniques I didn't want my girls around them.

Aside form that there aren't to many hobbies I haven't tried.


----------



## Sparky_D

Southern_cordist said:


> Any good courses in WA?


 
Yeah, we have quite a few. Some are even PDGA sanctioned.

My favorites are Fort Steilacoom in Lakewood, Riverside in Sumner, White River in Auburn, and Lakewood Park in Sea-Tac.

If you ever find yourself in the Seattle/Tacoma, WA area, I'll give you a tour.


----------



## Southern_cordist

Thanks man i'll keep that in mind. That's a part of the country i've always wanted to visit.


----------



## SHOOTER13

*Firearm collecting...*





http://s273.photobucket.com/user/Gunnutz13/media/avatars/MY GUNS/AKMwBAYO-1-1-1.jpg.html


----------



## SHOOTER13

*ZIPPO lighters...*


----------



## SHOOTER13

*and more firearms...*


----------



## Southern_cordist

Nice firearms!


----------



## Vin

Very good!


----------



## Hydrashoks

Firearms.
-Pistols, Rifles, Shotguns...currents, not old models. I'm buggin in when the FSA comes. Don't be in 1000' w/o an invitation... 
Motorcycles
-Modifications, ground up builds, long tour rides...(none of that Harley ****). I'll have about 10k this year on my various bikes...This is really my love in life. Sometimes I believe that I like wrenching more than riding...
Tattoos
-Monthly appointments for the last few years...Close friend is a shop owner and fellow rider.
SCUBA Diving.
-I enjoy teaching basics & safety diver roles along w big boy tech dives...Wrecks & stuff
Jeeps
-There's a thread around here somewheres w my past and current toys...
Books
-Haven't had TV in years...I enjoy the paper versions, keep your Kindles...Just hit an annual library sale and filled my Jeep, i'll be good for the year...


----------



## bacpacker

I grew up farming and now raise between 50-75% of our food most years. Started chickens 2 years ago. This takes up most of my free time.
Backpacking of course.
Shooting/reloading
Fishing
Photography
Bushcrafting
Ham radio/EmComm


----------



## shaman

Like I said in my intro. I like doing things the old way (primitive) so I make and use primitive weapons and tools, Atlatl's, darts, bows, arrows etc.


----------



## Shooter

Have any pics of your work?


----------



## shaman

Austin said:


> Have any pics of your work?


I don't have any at the moment, however when I finish the set of darts I'm working on I'll post some pics. I'm kind of a tard when it comes to computers so I'll have to get my daughter to help.


----------



## Shooter

Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## SHOOTER13

^^ _LOVE_ that avatar Austin ^^


----------



## Shooter

It's my "I might be homeless, but you know I'm crazy" look.


----------



## Freebird

Ham Radio
Coin collecting
Vintage watches
Wet shaving, with straight razor or a vintage 1947 Gillette Aristocrat
Pipe smoking
Wanting to get into cowboy action shooting
Almost have my reloading bench up and going
Genealogy
Photography, 35mm


----------



## MrParacord

Shooter said:


> It's my "I might be homeless, but you know I'm crazy" look.


Your avatar doesn't show anymore for me using the Paracordforum app.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

I like throwing perfectly good model airplanes off of cliffs, playing with cars, vintage and custom bicycles and geo-location games.


----------



## JTB_Cord

HUNTING!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## SirDonB

I will bite and drop a post for this one... 

Hobbies include:

Watching Movies (usually at home on DVD)
Geocaching
camping
hiking
making things (IE building caches for geocaching)
I have a love of firearms but no money to enjoy it
photography (dabbling with it at the moment)
annoying my kids and wife
my kids and doing stuff with them 

and the list could go on and on and on and on....

the short of it is that my hobbies are "everything"


----------



## catfish

Hanging out with my family
Shooting with my son
Cast iron cooking
Turkey hunting with my family
Squirrel hunting with my son
Fishing


----------



## TwinSpar

#1 is motorcycles. I am 52 and still love motocross. I am the equivalent of an intermediate racer and loves me some air. I also ride street (way too fast).

Next is guns. I have my concealed carry license, reload, target shoot, and hunt. 

I am a motorhead as well so I don't own anything that is stock! Same for guns... They all have had some sort of mods.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

shooting. whether its hunting or target. 
and
Knives. I love me some sharp stuff. I make small to medium fixed blades and carry a couple folders EDC to fondle all day long.


----------



## JTB_Cord

When I am not twisting some cord!









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## Gamer3900

I love survivalist stuff and I'm a numismatist (coin collector) 


-Gamer3900


----------



## Gamer3900

HardcoreSlot said:


> shooting. whether its hunting or target.
> and
> Knives. I love me some sharp stuff. I make small to medium fixed blades and carry a couple folders EDC to fondle all day long.



I'm a knife person. Got some throwers for my bday


-Gamer3900


----------



## MrParacord

Gamer3900 said:


> I'm a knife person. Got some throwers for my bday
> 
> 
> -Gamer3900


Post a pic of your throwing knives.


----------



## Zacklem

I love electronics, and building stuff. I also play video games.


----------



## MrParacord

Zacklem said:


> I love electronics, and building stuff. I also play video games.


What games do you play?


----------



## Zacklem

MrParacord said:


> What games do you play?



Call of duty, minecraft, and I play gta.


----------



## MrParacord

Zacklem said:


> Call of duty, minecraft, and I play gta.


Are you on 360?


----------



## Zacklem

MrParacord said:


> Are you on 360?



No. I plan on getting one later. I have a ps3.


----------



## MrParacord

Zacklem said:


> No. I plan on getting one later. I have a ps3.


Okay. I have a PS3 too but I don't use it.


----------



## ThePrepDerp2

Absolutely huge gamer, it's my nickname, and username on most online sites Gamer
Atheist 
Survivalist


----------



## ThePrepDerp2

I love fallout, Pokemon, last of us, Phoenix wright and I really like minecraft for the pure artistry of it


----------



## Gamer3900

I don't agree your an atheist, but you and I are really similar in hobbies lol


-Gamer3900


----------



## FFFOD

Other than the obvious one being paracord, I also enjoy doing:
1. Being outdoors (Bushcraft, camping, hiking)
2. Woodworking (whittling, ornamental, furniture)
3. Metalworking 
4. Air Rifles (target and hunting - new to this)
5. Doing stuff up and/or converting things (motorbikes, campers etc)
6. Electronics 
7. Collecting vintage/retro things (tools, equipment, signs etc)
8. Photography (bad at it )
9. Blogging
10. Gaming (xbox 360)
11. Cooking
12. Running my businesses

I'm just in the process of doing up a workshop to house all of my bits as its driving the Mrs. mad (or so she tells me)!


----------



## bh2000

I like to collect old coins, metal detect, bottle hunt, arrowhead hunt, collect pocket knives, and be outdoors


----------



## MrParacord

bh2000 said:


> I like to collect old coins, metal detect, bottle hunt, arrowhead hunt, collect pocket knives, and be outdoors


I always wanted to try looking for stuff using a metal detector.


----------



## bh2000

It's really fun! You can find some pretty cool stuff!


----------



## MrParacord

bh2000 said:


> It's really fun! You can find some pretty cool stuff!


Maybe one day I can get a metal detector and go searching on my rental property since it had a brick road/alley on the property line.


----------



## Mister_Mxyzptlk

Playing banjo.


----------



## ThePrepDerp2

Gamer3900 said:


> I don't agree your an atheist, but you and I are really similar in hobbies lol
> 
> 
> -Gamer3900



Guess you could say that


----------



## ThePrepDerp2

Camping, piano playing, playing with my dog, XD plinking, that kind of thing


----------

